# Citizen Crystron



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Picked this up cheapish from grainy Ebay pic...it is not unfortunately one of the coveted ' 4 Mega ' Crystrons...but is in itself a nice tidy watch in excellent condition.

Does anybody know whether this has an HEQ movement in, or whether its just a poor relation put out later by Citizen to cash in on the marketing hype of the originals??



















Can this be dated etc by these reference numbers?










Neat and clean Cal 8630a 7j movement.

A internet search has turned up no info at all.....anybody out there help???

Regards Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone? lots of views but no info left....must be somebody on here who knows something about the history/development of these early Jap Quartz models.

Keith


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Anyone? lots of views but no info left....must be somebody on here who knows something about the history/development of these early Jap Quartz models.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

I dont know anything about them other than i have a few and prize the movement quality highly. They remind me of Seiko 3863 calibre with the click jewel etc. As for dating them i have assumed they use a similar system to Seiko with the first 2 numbers of the serial number with yours Oct '76, or '78 as i am not sure if the 1st number is a 6 or 8, if i am wrong, somebody will be along to correct me.

Rob


----------

